# worauf / auf die es ankommt



## j-Adore

Alles, *worauf *es ankommt, ist ein gescheiter Einfall und ein fester Entschluss.

Die einzige Meinung,* auf die *es ankommt, ist doch, was der Vater im Himmel von uns hält. 


When do you use "*worauf*" and when do you go with "*auf den/die/das*" as a relative pronoun?


----------



## Thersites

It seems to me that the pronouns work in any case (you could also say: _Alles, auf das es ankommt) _while the "worauf" only works in specific cases of unknown quantities (like _alles, etwas _etc.), but I'm not completely sure about the latter.


----------



## Ief

"_Worauf_" introduces a reported question, the relative pronoun doesn't. So, in my opinion, "_worauf_" would rather be used if the speaker wants to answer an untold question, that might be asked by the audience.

"_Das einzige, worauf sie sitzen sollten, war ein dünnes Brett._"

"_Das einzige, auf das sie sich setzten, war ein dünnes Brett._"


----------



## j-Adore

Die einzige Meinung,* worauf *es ankommt, ist ...

I see. So is this incorrect?


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> Die einzige Meinung,* worauf *es ankommt, ist ...
> ………. is this incorrect?


Hello
''Auf die'' is certainly more idiomatic, but I don't think that 'worauf' would be_ incorrect/wrong_ here.
Cf. this thread: Ein Zettel, worauf / auf dem irgendetwas stand


----------



## Sowka

j-Adore said:


> Die einzige Meinung,* worauf *es ankommt, ist ...
> So is this incorrect?


In my opinion, this is not correct. I agree with post #5 in the thread that @bearded mentions in his post.


----------



## Ief

What I thought here was, may it be a rule, that there can't be a "worauf" in the subordinated clause, if there's an adjective to the noun in the main clause? I.e.

Die Meinung, worauf es ankommt, ist...
Die einzige Meinung, worauf es ankommt, ist...


----------



## bearded

@ Sowka
Im DWDS-Wörterbuch ist folgendes Beispiel zu finden / in the DWDS Dictionary the following example can be found:
_Der Stuhl, worauf die Vase stand………._
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
Geht es bei 'Meinung' und 'ankommen' anders?



Ief said:


> may it be a rule, that there can't be a "worauf" in the subordinated clause, if there's an adjective to the noun in the main clause?


In what way could the presence or absence of such an adjective influence/govern different relative pronouns?


----------



## Ief

In a way , that the relative clause with "_auf den/die/das"_ describes the adjective more accurat, whilst the reported question with "_worauf_" doesn't.


----------



## bearded

Ief said:


> the reported question with "_worauf_"


I see your point - and do not agree, sorry. 
 In any case, for me  in ''die (einzige) Meinung, worauf es ankommt'' the clause introduced by worauf is not a reported/indirect question, but just a relative clause. It would be an indirect question in a formulation like ''ich frage mich, worauf es ankommt''... _Worauf _is not always/only interrogative.


----------



## Ief

Not it isn't, I looked it up. The part of speech is called pronominal adverb and, yes, it can introduce subordinate clauses (so shame on me, I didn't tell that)

However, here I would tend to reported speech, cause "Meinung" indeed can introduce a reported question (Meinung auf die Frage "Worauf kommt es an?) whilst the use as a pronominal adverb here sounds wrong to me in german

die einzige Meinung, worauf es ankommt


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> When do you use "*worauf*"





Ief said:


> "_Worauf_" introduces a reported question, the relative pronoun doesn't.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I [....] do not agree, sorry.
Click to expand...

Ich auch nicht.

Siehe die Regel hier:


> Nach unbestimmten Zahlwörtern*, nach nominalisierten Superlativen und nach _das_, kann ein Relativsatz mit _was_ stehen.
> Wenn das Verb des Relativsatzes ein Verb mit Präposition ist, wird _was_ durch_ wo-(r)-_ plus Präposition ersetzt.
> Beispiel 3: _unbestimmtes Zahlwort – alles_
> Verb mit Präposition: erinnern an
> _Alles, woran_ ich mich _erinnern_ kann, ist der Name der Stadt.
> *Weitere unbestimmte Zahlwörter: _vieles, etwas, nichts, einiges, manches, wenig, ...._





j-Adore said:


> Die einzige Meinung,* worauf *es ankommt, ist ...
> 
> 
> Sowka said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this is not correct.
Click to expand...

 + 1



j-Adore said:


> Die Meinung, worauf es ankommt, ist...
> Die einzige Meinung, worauf es ankommt, ist...



I still don't agree.
*=>*
_Die Meinung, worauf es ankommt, ist..._ 

Siehe


> Wenn das Verb des Relativsatzes ein Verb mit Präposition ist, steht das Relativpronomen nach der Präposition.
> Beispiele:
> Der Brief, _auf den_ ich gewartet habe, ist heute angekommen.
> Wie war der Kurs, _an dem_ du teilgenommen hast?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ief said:


> "_Das *Einzige*, worauf sie sitzen sollten, war ein dünnes Brett._"


Das ist ein ganz anderer Fall:
Hier handelt es sich um einen


> *Relativsatz nach nominalisiertem Superlativ*
> Beispiel 3: _nominalisierter Superlativ
> Verb mit Präposition
> Das Interessanteste, *worüber*_ wir _gesprochen_ haben, war das Essen.
> 
> Beispiel 1: _nominalisierter Superlativ_
> Verb ohne Präposition:
> _Das Schönste, *was*_ ich in Deutschland _gesehen_ habe, war der Kölner Dom.


----------



## Ief

Das *einzige*, worunter sie sitzen wollten, war ein dünnes Brett. -> (???)

Dein Link (der erstaunlich schnell freigegeben wurde) führt mich zu kaufbaren Grammatikbüchern und deine zitierte Regel bestätigt sogar, was ich oben schrieb

_Die Meinung _[darüber]_, worauf es ankommt, ist..._

Also vielen Dank, dass du das nochmal klargestellt hast.


----------



## JClaudeK




----------



## Ief

Du hast es doch oben selbst geschrieben

_Wenn das Verb des Relativsatzes ein Verb mit Präposition ist, wird was durch wo-(r)- plus Präposition ersetzt _

ankommen auf= Verb mit Präposition, deine Regel 3 (nominalisierter Superlativ) ist hier nicht anwendbar, auslösende Präposition (darüber) ist in meinem Beispiel elidiert

ergo kann der Satz als Einleitung einer indirekten Frage durchaus so verwendet werden

_Die Meinung _[darüber]_, worauf es ankommt, ist..._


----------



## bearded

''Die (einzige) Meinung, auf die es ankommt/worauf es ankommt'' ist für mich gleichbedeutend wie ''die (einzige) Meinung, die zählt'' ,... ist die des Vaters.  Es hat mit ''die Meinung darüber, worauf(=auf was) es ankommt'' (indirekte Frage) mMn nichts zu tun. Der Zweifel ist nur, ob das relativische 'worauf' in allen Fällen  'auf die' ersetzen kann oder nicht. Die Tatsache, dass auch ein interrogatives 'worauf' existiert, ist hier belanglos.
''_Wenn das Verb des Relativsatzes..''_ nicht_ ''wenn das Verb einer indirekten Frage''._


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> When do you use "*worauf*" and when do you go with "*auf den/die/das*" as a relative pronoun?


Ich denke, dass ich hier die Antwort gefunden habe:
Die Relativpronomen* "wo(r)-"* werden verwendet in


> R*elativsätzen, die sich auf einen ganzen Satz beziehen*
> 
> Steht das Relativpronomen als *Ergänzung nach einer Präposition*, so gebraucht man "*wo(r)- + Präposition*". (sich ärgern über = worüber; womit; woran; usw.)
> Sie haben mir soeben das Leben gerettet, *wofür* ich mich sehr bei Ihnen bedanken möchte.
> Kurt schenkte Hilde zum Geburtstag einen Ring, *worüber* sie sich sehr freute.
> Krebs ist eine Krankheit, *woran* schon viele Menschen gestorben sind. Edit:   (siehe ff.)




Bei diesem eingeschobenen Relativsatz


> Die einzige Meinung,* auf die *es ankommt, ist doch, was der Vater im Himmel von uns hält.


ist das Bezugwort "Meinung", also wird der Relativsatz ganz normal (mit Präposition + Relativpronomen)  gebildet.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ich denke, dass ich hier die Antwort gefunden habe


Ein paar Bemerkungen dazu:
1. Im zuletzt zitierten Beispielsatz (_Krebs ist eine Krankheit, woran schon viele Menschen gestorben sind_) bezieht sich 'woran' klar auf 'Krankheit', und nicht auf ''den ganzen Satz'' (noch auf ein nominalisiertes Adjektiv oder Superlativ..): das steht also mMn  im Widerspruch zur Regel.
2. Das DWDS-Beispiel lautet _Der Stuhl, worauf die Vase stand.. _(#8 oben).  Enthält DWDS einen krassen Fehler?
Nun will ich zwar nicht bezweifeln, dass _Die Meinung, worauf es ankommt _in (den meisten) deutschen Ohren unidiomatisch bis falsch klingt:  stelle jedoch fest, dass - sobald man dies durch Regeln/grammatikalische Gründe rechtfertigen will - auch gleich widersprüchliche Beispiele auftauchen..


----------



## Perseas

1. _Alles, *worauf *es ankommt, ist …_
2._ Die einzige Meinung,* auf die *es ankommt ..._
It may be only 1 idiomatic, but I think that there are similarities with the following set of sentences, regarding the usage of _auf die_/_in dem _and _worauf/wo_ (adverbial) <-- (canoonet uses the term Lokaladverb for "wo" and Pronominaladverb for "worauf"):
1. _Lasst uns zum Baggersee fahren, *wo* man wunderbar baden kann._
2. _Lasst uns zum Baggersee fahren, *in dem* man wunderbar baden kann._
(Here are both structures idiomatic).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> 1. Im zuletzt zitiertem Beispielsatz (_Krebs ist eine Krankheit, woran schon viele Menschen gestorben sind_) bezieht sich 'woran' klar auf 'Krankheit', und nicht auf ''den ganzen Satz'' (noch auf ein nominalisiertes Adjektiv oder Superlativ..): das steht also mMn im Widerspruch zur Regel.


Gut aufgepasst!
Andererseits: "*_Krebs ist eine Krankheit, woran schon viele Menschen gestorben sind."_ würde ich genauso wenig sagen, wie "worauf" im OP-Beispiel
_*_sondern: _"Krebs ist eine Krankheit, an der schon viele Menschen gestorben sind."_



bearded said:


> 2. Das DWDS-Beispiel lautet _Der Stuhl, worauf die Vase stand.. _(#8 oben). Enthält DWDS einen krassen Fehler?


Wahrscheinlich nicht (?).
Aber bei solchen "Ortsbestimmungen" würde _ich_ einfach nur die Relativpronomen "wo/ wohin" oder "Präposition + Relativpronomen" verwenden ('worauf' wird - wenigstens im Süden - in diesem Fall so gut wie nie verwendet).
"_Der Stuhl, wo die Vase stand ....." _oder_ "Der Stuhl, auf dem die Vase stand ....."_

_cf:_


> *Die Bildung von Relativsätzen mit "wo" und "wohin"*
> Drückt das Bezugswort etwas Räumliches oder Zeitliches aus, kann alternativ zu einer Präposition das Relativadverb "*wo*" benutzt werden.
> 
> Frank studiert *an der RWTH Aachen*, *an der* auch sein Vater studiert hat.
> Frank studiert *an der RWTH Aachen*, *wo* auch sein Vater studiert hat.


Frank studiert an der RWTH Aachen, *woran* auch sein Vater studiert hat.   - "woran" fände ich hier unmöglich.



bearded said:


> Stelle jedoch fest, dass - sobald man dies durch Regeln/grammatikalische Gründe rechtfertigen will - auch gleich widersprüchliche Beispiele auftauchen..



Offenbar gibt es dafür keine "Regel ohne Ausnahmen", bzw. keine 100% verlässliche "Regel".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Krebs ist eine Krankheit, an der schon viele Menschen gestorben sind.


Das ist die einzig korrekte Lösung für mich. Mit "woran" ist es einfach ein Grammatikfehler, den ich immer anstreichen würde. Das klingt absolut Null idiomatisch.

Man kann sich nur auf _alles, was, das _und vergleichbare Neutra mit "woran" beziehen.

_Krebs ist etwas, woran schon viele gestorben sind.
Herzstillstand ist das, woran letztlich jeder stirbt.
Liebe ist alles, woran es sich zu glauben lohnt._


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _Krebs ist eine Krankheit, an der schon viele Menschen gestorben sind.    _
> 
> Das ist die einzig korrekte Lösung für mich. Mit "woran" ist es einfach ein Grammatikfehler, den ich immer anstreichen würde. Das klingt absolut Null idiomatisch.
> Man kann sich nur auf _alles, was, das _und vergleichbare Neutra mit "woran" beziehen.


Dann sind wir uns einig. (cf. #21)


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> _Lasst uns zum Baggersee fahren, *in dem* man wunderbar baden kann._


Sorry, das ist NICHT idiomatisch, sondern falsch. Das funktioniert nur mit betonten, bestimmten Artikel:

_Lasst uns zu dem Baggersee fahren, in dem man so gut baden kann.
Lasst uns zu dem Baggersee fahren, an dem man so schön in der Sonne liegen kann.

Lasst uns zum Baggersee fahren! <ohne Bezug>_


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> 2._ Die einzige Meinung,* auf die *es ankommt ..._
> It may be only 1 idiomatic, but I think that there are similarities with the following set of sentences, regarding the usage of _auf die_/_in dem _and _worauf/wo_ (adverbial) <-- (canoonet uses the term Lokaladverb for "wo" and Pronominaladverb for "worauf"):


Hier handelt es sich aber nicht um _etwas Räumliches oder Zeitliches _(cf. #21), deshalb kann man m.E. keinen Vergleich dazu ziehen.

Crossed with Kajjo


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Sorry, das ist NICHT idiomatisch, sondern falsch.


Danke, aber schieb die Schuld nicht auf mich.  Ich habe diese Sätze hier gefunden:
Relativpronomen und Relativsätze - mein-deutschbuch.de


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Danke, aber schieb die Schuld nicht auf mich.  Ich habe das hier gefunden:


Ein klarer Fehler. Da haben die sich wohl auf anderes fokussiert und nicht auf Betonung geachtet.  Wie auch immer, mit "zum" geht der Bezug nicht, nur mit "zu dem" oder "zu einem".

"Die Verschmelzung ist unmöglich, wenn sich der Artikel durch das Pronomen dieser oder jener ersetzen lässt". (Canoo)


----------

